# Do heat transfer care labels last longer than screen printed care labels?



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm noticing a lot of care labels are being placed on apparel using the heat transfer method rather than screen print method. Are there any benefits of using heat transfer care labels instead of a screen printed care label. 

Usually when I am designing tee graphics I instruct the print shops to screen print the care label art that I provide. I feel like the screen print would last longer. I have old tees that still have ink on the tee and others that have heat transfers peeling off. Any information is much appreciated.


----------

